# Closed Treatment of a Distal Ulna Fx



## akusmier (Nov 28, 2018)

My Dr's have a couple patients with a fx of the distal ulna, and per their treatment, they should be in fx care.  I have sent for clarification, asking the Dr if the fx is at the distal end of the shaft, or at the ulnar styloid, and they have responded stating the 'distal ulna'.  what fx care code do I use? I have reviewed online and haven't found a consistent answer.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 28, 2018)

*You don't have enough information is the problem*

You need to go back to the doc and get very specific information. Otherwise, you don't have enough information to choose.


----------



## akusmier (Jan 14, 2019)

i received a response back from the dr. and the fx is at the growth plate of the ulna.  would this be considered the shaft then? as far as coding the fx care? thanks for your help


----------



## flipflop40@verizon.net (Jan 22, 2019)

*Closed treatment of distal ulna fx*

25600 w/out manipulation, 25606 with manipulation-Closed treatment of a distal radial fracture or epiphyseal separation, includes closed treatment of fracture of ulnar styloid; when performed;

the term physeal refers to growth plate injuries

Sometimes I will use google to search fractures, then click on IMAGES-this helps to show you where exactly you are in the bone, etc.  Hope this helps!


----------

